# Destin bridges



## bmauntler (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm thinking of taking my boys out to try for trout this evening. Does anyone know if the 98 or 331 bridges are a good places to try. Are there any other places to try around Destin for shore fishing trout?

Ben


----------

